# 3x3 Main Cube Thread



## itzwoyingg (Jan 22, 2022)

Share your 3x3 main here!

For me, I use a stickerless Gan 356 RS.

Btw, also suggest what is the best 3x3 cube to buy?
Suggest in below


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 22, 2022)

GAN 11 M Duo


----------



## Cuber09 (Jan 22, 2022)

Rs3m 2020


----------



## Garf (Jan 22, 2022)

I use the RS3M 2021


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 22, 2022)

RS3M 2020
Well i want a Dayan Tengyun V2 M


----------



## KaleidoscopeCubed (Jan 22, 2022)

WRM MagLev (it's purple)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 22, 2022)

Dayan Tengyun v1. 

I know my choices are old smh.


----------



## Rubuscu (Jan 22, 2022)

Moyu RSM 2020


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 22, 2022)

RS3M 2020
The only (3x3) cube that I have. I can't really make suggestions


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 22, 2022)

Aglet said:


> WRM MagLev (it's purple)


Same. But most importantly it's awesome! Replaced my Gan 356 M. (Which I liked a lot by all means). 

Also my suggestion. It's real value for price. I can now imagine why the RS3 Ms are so much liked (never tried one). Good job Moyu!


----------



## KaleidoscopeCubed (Jan 22, 2022)

Flowkap said:


> Same. But most importantly it's awesome! Replaced my Gan 356 M. (Which I liked a lot by all means).
> 
> Also my suggestion. It's real value for price. I can now imagine why the RS3 Ms are so much liked (never tried one). Good job Moyu!


It really is awesome! I haven't tried the 2021, so I don't know how much of a difference the MagLev really makes (the purple played a not insignificant role in that choice)

The RS3M is similar but a bit blockier and not as smooth. It's still a great cube, particularly for the price, but I think that the WRM is just that much nicer, so it would be my recommendation if ones budget allows.


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 22, 2022)

I’m using a Weilong V1 haha


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 22, 2022)

This is already a thread. Check around before you post duplicates.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 22, 2022)

W Cubing said:


> Rs3m 2020





Reirto-RRNF said:


> RS3M 2020
> Well i want a Dayan Tengyun V2 M





Rubuscu said:


> Moyu RSM 2020





bulkocuber said:


> RS3M 2020
> The only (3x3) cube that I have. I can't really make suggestions


RS3M 2020


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 22, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> RS3M 2020





Aglet said:


> It really is awesome! I haven't tried the 2021, so I don't know how much of a difference the MagLev really makes (the purple played a not insignificant role in that choice)
> 
> The RS3M is similar but a bit blockier and not as smooth. It's still a great cube, particularly for the price, but I think that the WRM is just that much nicer, so it would be my recommendation if ones budget allows.





bulkocuber said:


> RS3M 2020
> The only (3x3) cube that I have. I can't really make suggestions





Rubuscu said:


> Moyu RSM 2020





Reirto-RRNF said:


> RS3M 2020
> Well i want a Dayan Tengyun V2 M





TheEpicCuber said:


> I use the RS3M 2021





W Cubing said:


> Rs3m 2020


Angstrom RS3 M 2020
checkmate


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 22, 2022)

WRM 2021 (not maglev) but one of my friends who just got into cubing got the maglev version but they don't lube it or clean it... It pains me inside


----------



## Garf (Jan 22, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Angstrom RS3 M 2020
> checkmate


Basically an angstrom RS3M 2021, but with Mystic for a plush and fast feel.
 you only just checked. I was able to capture the checking piece.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 22, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> RS3M 2020


Cheap and very good, it's one of the best cubes for someone who's just starting out and doesn't want to spend too much money, so it makes sense that a lot of people main that


----------



## CFOP INC (Jan 22, 2022)

I feel bad but I main the UV gan 11 m pro.


----------



## Garf (Jan 22, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> I feel bad but I main the UV gan 11 m pro.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## CFOP INC (Jan 22, 2022)

Everybody is maining this 9 dollar cube meanwhile I am maining a 75 cube at least it was when I got it.

Kinda joking.


----------



## Garf (Jan 22, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> Everybody is maining this 9 dollar cube meanwhile I am maining a 75 cube at least it was when I got it.
> 
> Kinda joking.


Not true. I main a 14 dollar cube over my 23 dollar cube.
And I only main it for 3-BLD.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 22, 2022)

Obviously more expensive ≠ better,
I used to main GAN 356 M (about £30 - £40 (yes I can't be bothered to convert to dollars for everyone else)), then switched to the WRM (£24). But GAN is kinda overpriced anyway, especially the 12 maglev, it doesn't even really work.


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 22, 2022)

I use the WRM 2021 MagLev but I use my RS3M 2020 basically the same amount so I kinda have 2 mains


----------



## J41 (Jan 22, 2022)

Honestly I'm flicking between like five different cubes at the moment.

TengYun V1, GAN Mini (if I had to choose, would probably go with this), GAN Duo, Valk Elite (absolutely hated it out of the box - never disliked a cube more), GAN 356M.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 22, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> you only just checked. I was able to capture the checking piece.


The problem is the when you moved your piece to capture my piece, that made it so that my rook could check your king. And as you know, you cannot move a piece that allows your king to be in check. Sooo, checkmate.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 22, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> The problem is the when you moved your piece to capture my piece, that made it so that my rook could check your king. And as you know, you cannot move a piece that allows your king to be in check. Sooo, checkmate.


You obviously did not see Rd5, he's safe.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 22, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> You obviously did not see Rd5, he's safe.


I would thank you not to interfere with a 1 on 1 match, tis only fair.


----------



## Rubuscu (Jan 23, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> RS3M 2020


Yeah sorry!


----------



## Astr4l (Jan 23, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Obviously more expensive ≠ better,
> I used to main GAN 356 M (about £30 - £40 (yes I can't be bothered to convert to dollars for everyone else)), then switched to the WRM (£24). But GAN is kinda overpriced anyway, especially the 12 maglev, it doesn't even really work.


Yeah I have the gan 12 maglev and it’s impossible to get a good setting as in either it’s too tight or it’s too lose


----------



## Quốc Hưng (Jan 23, 2022)

YJ GuanLong V3
Not a very good cubes, but suit for me.


----------



## Astr4l (Jan 23, 2022)

I have a gan 12 maglev rn but I’m getting a JPerm RS3M 2020 because I don’t want to deal with settings having ocd


----------



## stevieG (Jan 23, 2022)

itzwoyingg said:


> Share your 3x3 main here!
> 
> For me, I use a stickerless Gan 356 RS.
> 
> ...


Gan 12 maglev


----------



## Astr4l (Jan 23, 2022)

stevieG said:


> Gan 12 maglev


What settings do you use?


----------



## RisingShinx (Jan 24, 2022)

I Have a Rubik's cube brand. I am a sad human being. But i will get the RS3M 2020 soon.


----------



## Garf (Jan 24, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> I Have a Rubik's cube brand. I am a sad human being. But i will get the RS3M 2020 soon.


If you want, get Weight 1, Lunar and stardust from speedcubeshop ot Weight 1 and silk from thecubicle. They will help speed up the puzzles.


----------



## RisingShinx (Jan 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> If you want, get Weight 1, Lunar and stardust from speedcubeshop ot Weight 1 and silk from thecubicle. They will help speed up the puzzles.


All three from speedcubeshop?!?! Or can i just get one?


----------



## Garf (Jan 24, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> All three from speedcubeshop?!?! Or can i just get one?


Probably not necessary to get Stardust, but Weight 1 and Lunar really help. I would say 10 mL of Weight 1 and 10 mL of lunar. Be sure to use discount code Jperm at checkout.
As for TC, you get more weight 1 at a lower price, and silk also goes up to 10 CC


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Be sure to use discount code Jperm at checkout.


biased.

why am I even posting this that's the code I would use at scs as well


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> As for TC, you get more weight 1 at a lower price, and silk also goes up to 10 CC


Code?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 24, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Code?


Cubehead

me no hypocrite for being bias


----------



## RisingShinx (Jan 24, 2022)

Talking about buying stuff thou, should i get a mat and a timer ?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 24, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> Talking about buying stuff thou, should i get a mat and a timer ?


If you have the money yes.


I gotta stop posting or I'm gonna run out of characters to post


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Cubehead


Oh, that's HUGE


----------



## RisingShinx (Jan 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> If you have the money yes.
> 
> 
> I gotta stop posting or I'm gonna run out of characters to post


Uhhhh. Well im not the kinda person to spend alot so ill just not buy it.... With speedcube shop can i pay with like, Pounds not US dollars?


----------



## Garf (Jan 24, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> Uhhhh. Well im not the kinda person to spend alot so ill just not buy it.... With speedcube shop can i pay with like, Pounds not US dollars?


Oh, if you want to do Pounds... I would suggest dailypuzzles. Use discount code Tingman to save 10%.
Also, cubebag7 for TC saves 2% more than cubehead.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Be sure to use discount code Jperm RAM at checkout.


----------



## Timona (Jan 24, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> I feel bad but I main the UV gan 11 m pro.


Bruh, I use the Qiyi Warrior S, which is probably came out 5 years ago, idk. I just lubed it to perfection.


----------



## Garf (Jan 24, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> Bruh, I use the Qiyi Warrior S, which is probably came out 5 years ago, idk. I just lubed it to perfection.


What lubes?


----------



## RisingShinx (Jan 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Oh, if you want to do Pounds... I would suggest dailypuzzles. Use discount code Tingman to save 10%.
> Also, cubebag7 for TC saves 2% more than cubehead.


Hmmm. But i really want to get a J perm cube! I guess i can settle with a Weilong or gan...


----------



## Timona (Jan 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> What lubes?


Stardust


----------



## Garf (Jan 24, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> Stardust


Startdust? Wow. Where do you put the stardust?


----------



## Bingolo2 (Feb 5, 2022)

I use the gan 11 m pro, I got it just before the 12 came out and i was gutted


----------



## J41 (Feb 6, 2022)

Bingolo2 said:


> I use the gan 11 m pro, I got it just before the 12 came out and i was gutted


Sounds like a lot of people prefer the 11 to the 12. No doubt they're both fantastic cubes.


----------



## abnerpthen (Feb 6, 2022)

itzwoyingg said:


> Share your 3x3 main here!
> 
> For me, I use a stickerless Gan 356 RS.
> 
> ...


thunderclap v1

i am an old person a cheapskate hahahaha

i used to have a rs3m (bought in 2019) but unfortunately it is no longer competition legal :/


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 6, 2022)

abnerpthen said:


> unfortunately it is no longer competition legal :/


Why?


----------



## abnerpthen (Feb 6, 2022)

Reirto-RRNF said:


> Why?


there's a diagonal line on one of the corners, which violates 3j

wish stickerless cubes didn't have this kind of defect


----------



## Meatalic_Cuber (Feb 6, 2022)

itzwoyingg said:


> Share your 3x3 main here!
> 
> For me, I use a stickerless Gan 356 RS.
> 
> ...


Jperm RS 2020


----------



## j727s (Feb 6, 2022)

GAN 12 Maglev because I big rich. B) Anybody know what food I can buy for 3 dollars? Also I need a new home.


----------



## Fire Cubing (Feb 6, 2022)

itzwoyingg said:


> Share your 3x3 main here!
> 
> For me, I use a stickerless Gan 356 RS.
> 
> ...


Gan 12 MagLev


----------



## Fire Cubing (Feb 6, 2022)

J727S said:


> GAN 12 Maglev because I big rich. B) Anybody know what food I can buy for 3 dollars? Also I need a new home.


Jperm's basement is good place to stay it's just sometimes that Jperm forgets to feed us


----------



## RisingShinx (Feb 6, 2022)

Im just gonna get a RS3M 2020. J perm edition because it would be cool to have and i think seeing as i dont have a speed cube i can adapt to that one.


----------



## Thom S. (Feb 6, 2022)

I use a Thunderclap v2 for obvious reasons.


----------



## silunar (Feb 7, 2022)

gan 356 m for almost a year now
i use the lite version with only one set of ges cuz im poor


----------



## Cuber JH (Feb 8, 2022)

My main is the gan 356 xs.
It is fast, flexible, and black internal


----------



## RisingShinx (Feb 12, 2022)

abnerpthen said:


> thunderclap v1
> 
> i am an old person a cheapskate hahahaha
> 
> i used to have a rs3m (bought in 2019) but unfortunately it is no longer competition legal :/


Oh no. I was thinking of getting the J perm edition and attending a comp with it.... If its not comp legal- then which is better WR M 2021 or Gan 356M. sorry for disturbing u...


----------



## Flowkap (Feb 12, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> Oh no. I was thinking of getting the J perm edition and attending a comp with it.... If its not comp legal- then which is better WR M 2021 or Gan 356M. sorry for disturbing u...


It is competition legal. His one probably is damaged and hence not legal anymore.


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 12, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> Oh no. I was thinking of getting the J perm edition and attending a comp with it.... If its not comp legal- then which is better WR M 2021 or Gan 356M. sorry for disturbing u...


Well it is comp legal, that person said them RS3M 2020 is damaged that make it not legal 1 message after them said that


----------



## RisingShinx (Feb 12, 2022)

Ohh. Thanks! What is the best cube to get that is not too expensive?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Feb 12, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> Oh. Thanks! What, in your opinion is the best cube to get that is not too expensive?


My opinion? The Qiyi MS. It's only $8 and has been my main for a while now despite having several flagships and the RS3M2020. I like the larger size and it has a satisfying clicky feel.


----------



## Cyclon (Feb 13, 2022)

itzwoyingg said:


> Share your 3x3 main here!
> 
> For me, I use a stickerless Gan 356 RS.
> 
> ...


Gan 11 M Duo, I love it, I used a moyu lube on it, I have the dark blue GES Nuts with 4th setting and 3rd spring setting and it couldn't be more amazing, I'm perfectly fine with the magnet strength


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 14, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> Ohh. Thanks! What is the best cube to get that is not too expensive?


The Qiyi MS or RS3 M 2020 are both a good way to go, but if you want to spend a bit more the Tornado v2 or WR M 2021


----------



## RisingShinx (Feb 14, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> The Qiyi MS or RS3 M 2020 are both a good way to go, but if you want to spend a bit more the Tornado v2 or WR M 2021


Are Gan cubes any use?


----------



## Scollier (Feb 14, 2022)

I use the Dayan Guhong V4. It's light, fast, smooth, has no spring noise, has great corner cutting, and overall is really great.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 14, 2022)

gan 12 maglev because Christmas is cool


----------



## Shaquille_oatmeal (Feb 14, 2022)

i change my main. if my RS3M 2020 is bad that day i will just switch or clean it out and put 6 drops of stardust in it or just switch him with the Gan 11 m duo i like it better than the Gan 11 m pro. dont get me wrong the gan 11m pro is great but not for me.


----------



## Shaquille_oatmeal (Feb 14, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> gan 12 maglev because Christmas is cool


wow good for you very pricy cube is it good?


----------



## Shaquille_oatmeal (Feb 14, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> Are Gan cubes any use?


if you were to get a Gan i would recomend the gan 11 m duo gan is a great company but something about that cube is amazing


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 14, 2022)

Shaquille_oatmeal said:


> wow good for you very pricy cube is it good?


yeah it's pretty good, I don't have much experience in flagship cubes, but unless someone is buying it for you, I would go with the $30 Moyu maglev one (I'm blanking on the name) and then get the core magnet set from the cubicle, but if you love other Gan cubes and have a lot of money then the 12 is for sure a good option


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 15, 2022)

GAN 354 M v2


----------



## Lightning (Feb 15, 2022)

I have been using Gan 356 M for almost 2 years and i am thinking to switch to WRM 2021


----------



## J41 (Feb 15, 2022)

Lightning said:


> I have been using Gan 356 M for almost 2 years and i am thinking to switch to WRM 2021


Why the potential switch, out of interest?


----------



## Lightning (Feb 15, 2022)

J41 said:


> Why the potential switch, out of interest?


It is becuase i want to try out different cubes and not be restricted to only one.


----------



## RFMX (Feb 15, 2022)

MF3RS2 M
I had main RS3M 2020 for a while, but reverted back to this because it's so smooth and amazing
Have a Tengy v1 but it only became my OH main


----------



## RisingShinx (Feb 17, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> I use the WRM 2021 MagLev but I use my RS3M 2020 basically the same amount so I kinda have 2 mains


Hi... I saw that you said that RS3M 2020 is one of your mains and im wondering, did you buy the magnets to strengthen the magnet strength or do you think its already fine as it is?


----------



## Garf (Feb 17, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> Hi... I saw that you said that RS3M 2020 is one of your mains and im wondering, did you buy the magnets to strengthen the magnet strength or do you think its already fine as it is?


I am not the person you were referring to, but I used some extra magnets from thecubicle to increase the magnet strength.


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 18, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> Hi... I saw that you said that RS3M 2020 is one of your mains and im wondering, did you buy the magnets to strengthen the magnet strength or do you think its already fine as it is?


I got mine with extra magenets pre installed so I don't know how it is without extra magnets


----------



## Lukz (Apr 3, 2022)

I use gan 356 rs because I don't have much money


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 3, 2022)

RS3M 2020 with dual adjustment removed and weilong GTS v1 springs.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 3, 2022)

Gan 11 M pro with light blue adjustment and strongest springs


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 3, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> I feel bad but I main the UV gan 11 m pro.


haha same


----------



## Shaquille_oatmeal (Apr 4, 2022)

i main the weilong gts v2


----------



## RisingShinx (Apr 11, 2022)

I got the RS3M 2021 Recently and now its my main!


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 11, 2022)

Wrm Maglev or RS3M 2020


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 12, 2022)

GAN 11 M Pro (UV)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 12, 2022)

MoreTry Tianma Snap (I think, haven't really touched my MS since I set the Tianma up).


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 12, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> MoreTry Tianma Snap (I think, haven't really touched my MS since I set the Tianma up).


rly? Haven't seen anyone who mains that cube.


----------



## j727s (Apr 12, 2022)

Swiched from GAN 12 Maglev UV to WRM 2021


----------

